# Desk Clocks



## dbriski (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are 2 desk clocks I finished this weekend for company awards.  Got them done 2:00pm Sunday.  Company party, 6:00 Sunday just in time to wrap them and get ready.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice job, David!!  Good timing too.

Cherry burl with walnut?????

Nice looking, whatever they are, but where did you find cherry burl?


----------



## dbriski (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Ed,
Its actually maple burl and walnut.  All from one chunk I was able to resaw 4 pieces for a block I got off ebay.  Unfortunatly got a kickback on one piece I was trimming and basicly runined it (maybe some fancy inlay or veneering will hide the damage.)  I have 10 total to make, just needed 2 for this weekend the other 8 for later.  I have a chunck of Box elder burl to try with the others.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 22, 2006)

David,
Quite nice.  That's very similar to my plans for Christmas next year.  Yours is curved in the middle though.  That's a really nice touch.  I'm going to use 3 woods, including blackwood, accents, between the middle piece and the top and bottom.
Rob

Did you get your clocks at klockits?


----------



## pete00 (Dec 23, 2006)

nice job, i like em..........pete


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice clocks,woods look great together[]


----------



## woodmanplus (Dec 31, 2006)

Love the clocks and the wood is great. I also do custom clocks as well as turnings.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 1, 2007)

Very classy. I have never done clocks but have done several weather stations. I just wish there was a source of less expensive clock movements and parts and weather dials. I have purchased, at retail, complete weather stations, with three dials, for less than the cost of one dial from the major suppliers. I took them apart and rebuilt.
For those who think we are sometimes getting ripped in our avocations, I think this is proof.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 1, 2007)

Great job on those for sure. Love the use of woods. They are simple yet elegant. Just from that basic design there are many variations you can come up with and adding inlays will really bring them to another dimention. It is amazing how burls are so much more intersting to look at. kep up the fine work and am sure these will be received very wll.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow!! they look FANTASTIC David.[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------



## dbriski (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks all for the kind words, I have been out of town and unable to respond.  Big Rob, yes I got the insert from Klockit.  When I got them they appeard a bit cheapier than what I was expecting.  But they turned out ok in the end. I would have liked the rim to be plated metal vs the plated plastic, but they were like $7 a pop.  

The Curved sides were a late design change, initially I was going to wrap the whole thing in walnut but I miscalculated my dimentions when cutting and had to do with out them, and added the curves.

These were my first clocks I have made, I wasn't 100% satisfied with the finish, but I ran out of time and had to make it work.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 3, 2007)

David,
You do see the irony in your last sentence, right?  Ran out of time making a clock.  Anyway, I can't wait to try mine.  I haven't bought the kits yet and I'm glad to know about the less expensive clock's materials.  Some of them in their katalog (pun intended) have glass and bezels and whatever you call the glass part.  I guess the bezel is the rim, but I've not got a clue.  Anyway, I'm glad to see your post and it gives me the desire to do some too.
Rob

BTW, what size is the clock?


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

Those look fantastic!  I love desk clocks


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes the lens can be either glass or plastic with plastic being the less in price. The gold ring is called the bezel and can be diamond cut, waterfall design, or others. When ordering fitups as these are called the dimentions given are for the outside of the clock including the bezel. They should have a drawing next to the insert that will give you all the dimentions needed including depth of hole and size of hole needed. The clocks with the real glass lens is the premium insert and the price will reflect it but  usually carry a longer guarantee. I buy alot of my clock parts from ISI www.clockparts.com


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 3, 2007)

John,
Many thanks.  I'm going there now (www.clockparts.com).[]
Rob


----------

